# Not Blowing My Own trumpet



## yahgiggle (Apr 1, 2019)

Taken at Gibbs farm New Zealand


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 1, 2019)

Why does that look suspiciously like something out of Yellow Submarine? 


I am almost expecting a Blue Meanie and Thing to show up... 






But what a great shot!


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Apr 1, 2019)

That is a wonderful shot! A blue meanie would certainly add a lot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 1, 2019)

Very interesting shot.....


----------



## DigiFilm (Apr 1, 2019)

Ok, I'm not ashamed: What the hell is that?


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 1, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> Ok, I'm not ashamed: What the hell is that?


and no shame in asking  the horn is just art its located in New Zealand on a farm that has lots of art sculptures, to give you an idea of just how big this is well the cable is thicker than my arm and that attachment at the bottom of the horn is just about as tall as a person if not taller and a total of 25m tall


----------



## DigiFilm (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks.

Edited to add:
I agree it looks surreal, very intriguing image. The processing on this is perfect.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 2, 2019)

What a cracking image and very well taken too, love the sky as well.


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 2, 2019)

OK so I Google Earthed this thing. 
Its MASSIVE!!!! 

nearly 300 ft. long and the back end is partially splayed. 

From the looks, those folks are quite the whimsical bunch! 
But its near the beach so its one helova walk from the road. 




Still, I love the colors and I am assuming it was a slow speed shot given the muting of the clouds.. 


Love the color saturation.


----------



## DigiFilm (Apr 2, 2019)

I wonder what the wind velocity is in the middle of that thing on a good strong windy day?


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 2, 2019)

Wow that's cool!  Hard to imagine the scale.  Can you please photoshop a small person in there?


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2019)

A jack Russell terrier in the front looking in the horn and you have a record label. I can't recall who it was but  there was a record label like that,I am thinking way back.70s maybe


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 2, 2019)

RCA according to google


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2019)

Thats it.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> A jack Russell terrier in the front looking in the horn and you have a record label. I can't recall who it was but  there was a record label like that,I am thinking way back.70s maybe



"His master's voice."

Wayyyyyyy before the 1970's.....


----------



## LRLala (Apr 2, 2019)

That dog would be Nipper, the RCA dog. "His Master's Voice."


----------



## LRLala (Apr 2, 2019)

Oops, didn't see there was a page 2. Didn't mean to step on anyone. Very cool photo, though. Unusual.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2019)

I THOUGHT I had hit "Post Reply" yesterday, when I described the scene/photo as being "almost surreal"... I guess my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 2, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> OK so I Google Earthed this thing.
> Its MASSIVE!!!!
> 
> nearly 300 ft. long and the back end is partially splayed.
> ...



its made of red colored canvas with steel cables going from one end to the other tied to massive steel rings,  the shot was 30sec with a ten stop filter


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 2, 2019)

I have a pair of RCA Nipper salt and pepper shakers. Are we enough off track yet? lol

Cool photo of an interesting subject to say the least. 

Too bad you didn't get a photo of the other end of it, could have made for a great selfie!


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 2, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> I have a pair of RCA Nipper salt and pepper shakers. Are we enough off track yet? lol
> 
> Cool photo of an interesting subject to say the least.
> 
> Too bad you didn't get a photo of the other end of it, could have made for a great selfie!


the other end will be my next visit, i live about 30min away from the farm but you need tickets to go see them and they only give them out once a month as people live on the farm and don't want people there every single day, as you might understand the tickets are somewhat hard to get as they go fast, i did how ever take other shots and may upload one soon to show how tiny people look next to this thing


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 2, 2019)

Awesome shot of a great piece. I think something else in the frame to provide scale would put it over the top.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I THOUGHT I had hit "Post Reply" yesterday, when I described the scene/photo as being "almost surreal"... I guess my mind is playing tricks on me.


Thanks for the correction, i wasn't really sure but remember seeing this as a kid and that OP picture brought back memories. Great picture btw  the grass,horn,clouds all work for me even with out the dog.LOL


----------



## JonFZ300 (Apr 2, 2019)

A flawless image in my opinion. Absolutely love it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 2, 2019)

terrific
processing certainly perfect


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 2, 2019)

I have to say @yahgiggle  your images have made me think about New Zealand as a fun bucket list trip!


----------



## DigiFilm (Apr 2, 2019)

DarkShadow said:


> A jack Russell terrier in the front looking in the horn and you have a record label. I can't recall who it was but  there was a record label like that,I am thinking way back.70s maybe



I believe RCA Victor.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Apr 2, 2019)

Nipper


----------



## yahgiggle (Apr 3, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> I have to say @yahgiggle  your images have made me think about New Zealand as a fun bucket list trip!


Fantastic you should come  you will be blown away


----------

